# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Հերթը հասավ Սեւանին

## Grieg

> *Հերթը հասավ Սեւանին*
> 
> Երեկ ՀՀ կառավարությունն առաջարկել է առաջիկա երկուշաբթի Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նստաշրջան հրավիրել՝ քննարկելու 2 «հրատապ» հարց: Մեկը՝ տոնավաճառների հարցն է, մյուսը՝ Սեւանա լճի:
> Առաջինին մենք դեռ կանդրադառնանք, իսկ երկրորդի իմաստը լճից բաց թողնվող ջրի ծավալը մեծացնելն է:
> Վերջին տարիներին Սեւանա լճի ջուրը խնայողաբար օգտագործելու սկզբունքը հետեւողականորեն ոտնահարվում է:
> Եթե 2001-ին ընդունված «Սեւանա լճի էկոհամակարգի վերականգնման, պահպանման, վերարտադրման եւ օգտագործման» միջոցառումների ծրագրով ամրագրված էր, որ լճից «բացթողումների տարեկան առավելագույն չափաքանակը» պետք է լինի 170 մլն. խմ, ապա այսօր կառավարությունը հանգիստ խղճով որոշում է Սեւանից 240 մլն. խմ ջուր բաց թողնել եւ առաջարկում «Սեւանա լճի ջրառի առավելագույն քանակ սահմանել 360 մլն. խմ», այսինքն՝ նախկինից երկու անգամից ավելի:
> Ընդ որում՝ այս խայտառակությունը փորձում են կոծկել Արարատյան դաշտի գյուղատնտեսական տնտեսությունների, իբր, աղետալի վիճակով, իբր՝ աննախադեպ երաշտով:
> 
> Բայց այս պատճառաբանությունն առնվազն անհեթեթ է, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր հայ կպնդի, որ այս տարին ոչնչով ավելի «աննախադեպ» չէ նախորդներից, եւ շոգն էլ, եթե անգամ պակաս չէ, համենայնդեպս, ոչնչով առավել չէ նախորդ տարիների շոգից ու չորայնությունից: Այնպես որ, Տիգրան Սարգսյանի բացատրությունների հիմքերը թերեւս պետք է այլ տեղում փնտրել, մասնավորապես՝ ափամերձ բիզնեսի մեջ:
> ...


Օգոստոսի 19-ին` երեքշաբթի օրը, ժամը 12.00 ին հրավիրված է  ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նիստ, քննարկվելու է նաև  Սեվանի հարցը: Բնապահպանները կազմակերպում են *բողոքի ակցիա*, որը կսկսի *11.30-*ին, *միացեք*! չթողնենք մեր կապույտ լիճը վնասեն..Փրկենք Սեվանը օլիգարխներից, կաշառակերությամբ տառապող նախարարներից, ...

----------


## Kuk

Սևան ա՞ մնացել. ամբողջը վաճառել են, մնացել է միայն ամայացած վայրերը, որոնք բանի պետք չեն:

----------


## Razo

Ու ոնց ես պատրաստվում պաշտպանես, ես որ «քո կոմից եմ»  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Սևանը շատ եմ սիրում ամեն տարի ամռանը 1-5 անգամ այնտեղ եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

Սեվանը  :Love:  ~







նկարները բնամարդի մոտից

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ու ոնց ես պատրաստվում պաշտպանես, ես որ «քո կոմից եմ»


Ինչպես արդեն ասացի լինելու է բողոքի ցույց, անձամբ ես պատրաստվում դրա միջոցով արտահայտել իմ բողոքը և կանխել կառավարության այս անհիմն որոշումը! եթե ավելի լավ միտք ունես, առաջարկի  :Wink:

----------


## Razo

> Սեվանը  ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> նկարները բնամարդի մոտից


Ինչ սիրունա...

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
ՉԷ չունեմ, ակցիան երբա լինելու էսօր գիշերը 11:30-ին ?

----------


## Grieg

*ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ’ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑ* 

     Ս.թ. օգոստոսի 7-ին ՀՀ կառավարությունը հանդես է եկել Սևանա լճից ջրի բացթողումները մինչև 360 մլն. խոր. մետր (նախորդ տարիների համեմատ 2 անգամ ավելի) ավելացնելու օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությամբ: Օգոստոսի 19-ին ժամը 12:00-ին ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նիստում համապատասխան փոփոխություն է կատարվելու ՙՍևանա լճի էկոհամակարգի վերականգնման, պահպանման, վերարտադրման և օգտագործման միջոցառումների տարեկան և համալիր ծրագրերը հաստատելու մասին՚ ՀՀ օրենքում: Նման քայլը պատճառաբանվում է արտակարգ բնակլիմայական պայմաններով, ջրի ամբարման ցածր մակարդակով, ջրապահանջարկի աճով և այլն, և այլն: 

     Անկախ գիտնականների կարծիքով Սևանա լճից բացթողումների կրկնապատկումն անընդունելի է և վտանգավոր: 2008թ. ոռոգման ջրի պահանջարկի աճի վերաբերյալ հիմնավորումները շատ թույլ են: Իսկ բնակլիմայական պայմաններն այնքան արտակարգ չեն եղել, որ նման նախաձեռնության անհրաժեշտություն ծագեր, հատկապես որ արդեն իսկ կատարվել էր օրենսդրական փոփոխություն 2008թ. հունիս ամսին և բացթողնման ծավալներն ավելացվել էին մինչև 240 մլն. քառ. մետր:  

     Սևանա լճից ջրառի կրկնապատկման ծրագիրն անհասկանալի պատճառներով չի ներկայացվել բնապահպանական փորձաքննության: Դրա մասին նախապես չեն իրազեկվել ոչ միայն բնապահպանական հասարակական կազմակերպությունները և փորձագետները, այլև անմիջապես Սևանա լճի շուրջ բնակվող գյուղացիները: 

     Մինչդեռ նախաձեռնության իրական պատճառները հասկանալի են բոլորին… Իշխանությունները փորձում են փրկել օրիգարխների անօրինական կառույցները, որ ջրասույզ են լինելու լճի մակերևույթի բնական բարձրացման պատճառով: Հերթական անգամ զոհաբերության սեղանին են դրվում հանրության սեփականություն հանդիսացող ռեսուրսները` հագուրդ տալով մի խումբ մարդկանց անձնական շահերին…  

    ՎՏԱՆԳԻ ՏԱԿ Է
Հայաստանի համար կարևորագույն ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեցող քաղցրահամ ջրի պաշարը և Սևանա լճի ողջ էկոհամակարգը: 

 Մինչև երբ կարող է շարունակվել երկրի թալանը... Սևանի, ընդերքի հանածոների, անտառների, կենսառեսուրսների ճակատագիրը պետք է որոշվի դրանց սեփականատիրոջ` Հայաստանի ժողովրդի անմիջական մասնակցությամբ: Իսկ որոշումները պետք է ընդունվեն գիտական հիմնավորումներով և թափանցիկ գործընթացների հիման վրա: 


*Օգոստոսի 19-ին, 11:30-ից* ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի առջև, 

     Բաղրամյան փողոցի կողմից, տեղի կունենա բողոքի ակցիա: 

     ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ՏԵՐԸ ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿՐԻ…  

     ՄԵՆՔ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ԴԱՌՆԱՆՔ 

     ՄԵՐ ՀԱՐՍՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՏՆՕՐԻՆՄԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ..

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Սեւանը  մեր ժողովրդի պատմական բարեոմետրն է ,բոլոր ժամանակներում նա հանդի սացել է  մեր երկրորդ խորհրդանիշը ՝Արարատից հետո:Արարատը թուրքերին Սեւանն էլ թող չորանա և դառան ջրափոս:
Այսօր իսպառ մոռացել են որ 1940 ական թվականներին այսօրվա թերակղզին, կղզի էր :
Խորհրդայնացման տարիներին վարած ագրարային քաղաքականության շնորհիվ Սեւանը հսկայական ջրային ծավալներ կորցրեց:
Առփաս-Սեւանըը որոշ էկոլոգիական խնդիրներ կարգավորեց,սակայն այն մասնակի լուծում ապահովեց:
Այս օրվա իշխանությունները Սեւանը լիճը   էկո համակարգից վերածել են  ջրավազանի ,սրանից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով:
Այս իշխանությունը զբաղված է զազրախոսությամբ և ծույլիկ աշակերտի պես պայքարում է որպեսզի երրորդ անգամ նույն դասարանում  չմնա: :Angry2:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Պետք  է թույլ  չտալ... ու նաև պայքարել ափերը մաքրելու համար, որովհետև քանի դեռ թու-թու-թու ջրի մակարդակը բարձանում է, ափի աղբերը լիճ են ներթափանցում ու աղտոտում այն: Ես ճանաչում եմ Սևանի հարցերով զբաղվող ՀԿ-ի անդամներին...  երկու հոգի են, բայց, ասում էին, որ անցած տարվա ընթացքում լիքը խնդիրներ են կարողացել լուծել` կապված ափերի սեփականաշնորհման հետ: Չէ՞ որ իրականում ցանկացած ափ մինչև որոշակի մետր, պետական տարածք է ու հասանելի յուրաքանչյուրին, իսկ սեփականատերերը արգելում են սովորական քաղաքացիներին անվճար օգտվել լավ ափերից: Մի խոսքով, եթե կարողանամ գտնել նրանց, անպայման կհաղորդեմ էս մասին (եթե տեղյակ չեն... թե տեղյակ են, ավելի լավ, հաստատ կմասնակցեն): Իրենց օֆիսը Թումանյանի վրա է` «ՎԱՆ» ատամնաբուժարանի դիմացի (կողքի` փոքր փողոցի մյուս մայթին) շենքում:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ կգամ ամենայն հավակականությամբ...

----------


## Frigid-

> Պետք  է թույլ  չտալ... ու նաև պայքարել ափերը մաքրելու համար, որովհետև քանի դեռ թու-թու-թու ջրի մակարդակը բարձանում է, ափի աղբերը լիճ են ներթափանցում ու աղտոտում այն: Ես ճանաչում եմ Սևանի հարցերով զբաղվող ՀԿ-ի անդամներին...  երկու հոգի են, բայց, ասում էին, որ անցած տարվա ընթացքում լիքը խնդիրներ են կարողացել լուծել` կապված ափերի սեփականաշնորհման հետ: Չէ՞ որ իրականում ցանկացած ափ մինչև որոշակի մետր, պետական տարածք է ու հասանելի յուրաքանչյուրին, իսկ սեփականատերերը արգելում են սովորական քաղաքացիներին անվճար օգտվել լավ ափերից: Մի խոսքով, եթե կարողանամ գտնել նրանց, անպայման կհաղորդեմ էս մասին (եթե տեղյակ չեն... թե տեղյակ են, ավելի լավ, հաստատ կմասնակցեն): Իրենց օֆիսը Թումանյանի վրա է` «ՎԱՆ» ատամնաբուժարանի դիմացի (կողքի` փոքր փողոցի մյուս մայթին) շենքում:


Կարծում եմ` խոսքը "Ընտանիքի պաշտպանություն" հկ-ի մասին է: Իրենք մի քանի տարի առաջ զբաղվում էին Սևանի հետ կապված որոշ հիմնախնդիրներով, կարծեմ հիմա այլ ծրագրերով են զբաղվում...

----------


## նախշուն

Սևանա լճից բացթողումները կրկնապատկելու վերաբերյալ հարցը օգոստոսի 19-ին չքննարկվեց ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նիստում, քանի որ ամբողջ օրը լսվում էր առևտրի կենտրոններում հաշվիչ դրամարկղային մեքենաների հարցը: 


Նիստը կշարունակվի վաղը, օգոստոսի 20-ին, ժամը 10:00-ին: Սևանա լճի ջրառի ծավալների աճի դեմ ուղղված բողոքի ակցիան նույնպես կշարունակվի վաղը, ս.թ. օգոստոսի 20-ին, 10:00-ին ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի առջև, Բաղրամյան փողոցի կողմից: 



ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ՏԵՐԸ ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿՐԻ… ՄԵՆՔ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ԴԱՌՆԱՆՔ ՄԵՐ ՀԱՐՍՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՏՆՕՐԻՆՄԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ... Սևանի պաշտպանության նախաձեռնություն

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Կարծում եմ` խոսքը "Ընտանիքի պաշտպանություն" հկ-ի մասին է: Իրենք մի քանի տարի առաջ զբաղվում էին Սևանի հետ կապված որոշ հիմնախնդիրներով, կարծեմ հիմա այլ ծրագրերով են զբաղվում...


Հա հենց իրենց մասին... մի փոքրիկ օֆիսում երկու հոգով ինչ ծրագիր ասես չեն իրականացնում  :Smile:  շատ լավն են, մի քանի անգամ եմ հանդիպել, շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեցին... երկուշաբթի օրը փակ էր օֆիսը, գուցե մեռելոցի պատճառով... վաղն էլ հազիվ թե հասցնեմ իրենց մոտ մտնել... չգիտեմ ժամը տասի համար ոնց պիտի արթնանամ, ուր մնաց թե Թումանյան էլ հասնեմ  :Lazy:

----------


## Grieg

_ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ’ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐ_

Ս.թ. օգոստոսի 20-ին ՀՀ ազգային ժողովն ավելի քան 4 ժամ քննարկեց Սևանա լճից բացթողումները մինչև 360 մլն. խոր. մետր ավելացնելու վերաբերյալ ՀՀ կառավարության առաջարկությունը: 
Որոշ պատգամավորներ նույնիսկ համարձակվել են առաջարկել, 
որ առհասարակ վերանայվի Սևանա լճի մասին օրենքը…
Նիստը կշարունակվի վաղը, օգոստոսի 21-ին, ժամը 10:00-ին:

Սևանա լճից ջրառի ծավալների աճի
աննախադեպ, սակայն նախադեպ հանդիսացող
այս նախաձեռնության դեմ ուղղված բողոքի  ակցիան նույնպես կշարունակվի վաղը, *ս.թ. օգոստոսի 21-ին, 10:00-ին*
ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի առջև, Բաղրամյան փողոցի կողմից:

ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ՏԵՐԸ ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿՐԻ…

ՄԵՆՔ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ԴԱՌՆԱՆՔ
ՄԵՐ ՀԱՐՍՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՏՆՕՐԻՆՄԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ...

Կոչ ենք անում բոլոր մտահոգ քաղաքացիներին միանալ մեր շարժմանը:

_Սևանի պաշտպանության նախաձեռնություն_

----------


## Chuk

Թերևս այս անգամ ես էլ կգամ:

----------


## Grieg

> Մինչ պատգամավորները խորհրդարանի նիստերի դահլիճում քննարկում էին Սեւանա լճից բաց թողնվող ջրի տարեկան առավելագույն չափաքանակը 360 միլիոն խորանարդ մետր (240 միլիոն խորանարդ մետրի փոխարեն) սահմանելուն վերաբերող օրինագիծը, բնապահպաններն ու մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներ երեկ եւս բողոքի ակցիա էին անցկացնում Ազգային ժողովի շենքի մոտ: 
> 
> ՙԻնչո±ւ չի ծփում Սեւանը՚, ՙԲնությունը մենք ենք, եկեք չչորացնենք՚ ինքներս մեզ՚, ՙՇահույթը` անհատներին, ավերված բնությունը` ժողովրդին՚. այսպիսի ցուցապաստառներով ցուցարարները հավաքվել էին Ազգային ժողովի մուտքի մոտ: 
> 
> ՙԲացի նրանից, որ պահանջում ենք Ազգային ժողովից դադարեցնել այս օրենքի ընդունումը, նաեւ իրազեկում ենք բնակչությանը՚, - ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանին ասաց Transparency International կազմակերպության անդամ Իրինա Կարապետյանը: 
> 
> Շարունակելով Կարապետյանի միտքը` Թեղուտի պաշտպանության խմբի անդամ Հրայր Սավզյանը ասաց, որ ակցիայի մասնակիցների թիվը շատ ավելի մեծ կլիներ, եթե մարդիկ իրազեկ լինեին. - ՙՄարդիկ հակադիր կարծիքը չգիտեն: Հեռուստաընկերություններով ոչ մի այլընտրանքային կարծիք չի հայտնվում Սեւանի խնդրի, Թեղուտի խնդրի վերաբերյալ՚: 
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, ՙլուրջ էկոլոգները՚ ասում են, թե ՙպարզապես սակավաջուր տարի է՚. - ՙՄենք ունեցել ենք 2000, 2006 թվական, որ իսկապես երաշտ է եղել, Սեւանից ավելորդ ջուր բաց չի թողնվել... Մեր պարտքն է այսօր բարձրաձայնել բնապահպան անկախ էքսպերտների կարծիքները, հիմքերը, փաստերը, որոնք իշխանությունները անտեսում են՚: 
> ...


http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...9AF8FF24DE.ASP

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Երևի շատերը գիտեն որ Ճապոնաիայում , որպիսզի սթրեսից ազատեն աշխատակցիներին /նաև տեսնեն թե ինչքան հաջակ է ղեկավարը/ սարքոմ են շեֆի կրկնօրինակը ռետինե մեծ տիկնիկի տեսքով և աշխատողները երբ դժգոհեն լինում մի լավ դնգստում են ետ տիկնիկին..  մի խոսքով ինձ հիմա 80 հատ տենց տիկնիկ ա պետք  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:  կամ հենց իսկականները  :Angry2: 




> ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ԸՆԹԵՐՑՄԱՄԲ ՈՐՈՇՎԵՑ ԱՎԵԼԱՑՆԵԼ ՍԵՎԱՆԻՑ ԲԱՑ ԹՈՂՆՎՈՂ ՋՐԻ ՔԱՆԱԿԸ 
> 
> Այսօր Ազգային ժողովը արտահերթ նստաշրջանում *80* կողմ, *4* դեմ և *3* ձեռնպահ արդյունքներով առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունեց «Սևանա լճի էկոհամակարգի վերականգնման, պահպանման, վերարտադրման և օգտագործման միջոցառումների տարեկան և համալիր ծրագրերը հաստատելու մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին» օրինագիծը: Նշենք, որ սահմանված 240 մլն խմ-ի փոխարեն այս փոփոխություններով առաջարկվում է բաց թողնել 360 մլն խմ: 
> 
> Ինչպես նախօրեին ասաց ջրային տնտեսության պետական կոմիտեի նախագահ Անդրանիկ Անդրեասյանը, ներկայացված օրենքի նախագծի ընդունումը հիմնականում պայմանավորված է 2008 թվականին գյուղատնտեսական մշակաբույսերի ոռոգումն ապահովելու հանգամանքով, քանի որ այս տարի տեղումները սակավ են: 
> 
> Տարբեր խմբակցություններ ներկայացնող պատգամավորներ կարծիք են հայտնել, որ անհիմն է այն պատճառաբանությունը, որ տարին երաշտային է և տեղումների քանակը` քիչ: Իսկ ՀՀԿ-ական Գագիկ Մինասյանի խոսքով էլ, պետք չէ պոպուլիստական հայտարարություններ անել, և եթե պահանջվող ջրաքանակի վերաբերյալ խորհրդարանն իր դրական մոտեցումն արտահայտի, ջուրն արդյունավետ կօգտագործվի, ինչպես դա արվել է նախորդ տարիներին: 
> 
> «Ժառանգություն»-ն էլ կարծիք է հայտնել, որ կառավարությունը պետք է այս նախագիծը հետ վերցնի և խուսափի «սակարկությունից» և մտածի ոռոգման այլընտրանքային միջոցների մասին:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

Այս քննարկումները շատ կարևոր են, որպեսզի բոլորիս համար պարզ լինի թե ինչ  է կատարվում իրականում, համամիտ եմ նաև  այն կարծիքի հետ, որ _"բոլոր ափերը սեփականաշնորհված և գնված են":_

Կարծում եմ, եթե շատ են անհանգստանում Սևանի մասին, ապա թող սկսեն կարգավորել այնպիսի հարցեր, որոնք խոչնդոտում են հայ ժողովրդին կազմակերպել իրենց լիարժեք հանգիստը երկրի ներսում. ապահովեն գների այնպիսի մակարդակ, որ հասանելի լինեն բոլորին, մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնեն ջրի մաքրությանը և այլ շատ խնիրների:

Սակայն ինչ վերաբերվում է "լճից բաց թողնվող ջրի ծավալը մեծացնելու" հարցին, ելույթներից մեկում լսել եմ, որ դա կարևորվում է այն պատճառով, որպեսզի ապահովի Սևանի նորմալ մակարդակը: Իսկապես  լճի ջուրը բավականին շատ է բարձրացել, ու եթե կառավարության մտահոգությունները հինավորված են,  :Think: , ապա դա միայն ողջունելի է:

*Մոդերատորական: Գովազդային հղումը հեռացված է:*

----------


## Grieg

> Սակայն ինչ վերաբերվում է "լճից բաց թողնվող ջրի ծավալը մեծացնելու" հարցին, ելույթներից մեկում լսել եմ, որ դա կարևորվում է այն պատճառով, որպեսզի ապահովի Սևանի նորմալ մակարդակը: Իսկապես  լճի ջուրը բավականին շատ է բարձրացել, ու եթե կառավարության մտահոգությունները հինավորված են, , ապա դա միայն ողջունելի է:
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Գովազդային հղումը հեռացված է:*


Հետաքրքիր է ինչքան տուրիստներ կգնա Սևան եթե այն վերածվի մեծ ճահիճի?

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Հետաքրքիր է ինչքան տուրիստներ կգնա Սևան եթե այն վերածվի մեծ ճահիճի?


Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, որ լավ կլինի զբաղվեն Սևանի այն խնդիրներով, որոնք ավելի ակնհայտ և ցավալի են:

----------


## Grieg

> Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, որ լավ կլինի զբաղվեն Սևանի այն խնդիրներով, որոնք ավելի ակնհայտ և ցավալի են:


բանը նրանունմն է, որ որպիսզի Սևանը չվերածվի մեծ ճահճի պետք է բարձրացնել նրա մակարդակը իսկ նվազեցնելով նրա մակարդակը (հերոսաբար փրկելով մեր օլիգարխներ օբԷկնտերը) մենք խնդիրը ոչ միայն չենք լուծում այլ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի բարդացնում ենք: Ոչ մի հիմք չկա` շահույթը անհատներին..ավիրված բնությունը ժողովրդին

----------


## Grieg

*Շարունակվում է Սևանի պաշտպանության արշավը...*

Վաղը (22.08.2008) ժամը 10:45-ին Սևանի պաշտպանության նախաձեռնությունը կազմակերպում է բողոքի ցույց ըննդեմ Սևանի ավազանի մակարդակի իջեցման Ազգային Ժողովի որոշման: Ցույցը տեղի կունենա ՀՀ սփյուքի կոմիտեի մուտքի առջև: 

Միացեք մեզ!!!

----------


## նախշուն

Ս.թ. օգոստոսի 21-ին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովն ընդունեց հանցավոր մի որոշում, որով նախատեսվում է Սևանա լճից ջրի բացթողումների ծավալն ավելացնել մինչև 360 մլն. խոր. մետր (նախորդ տարիներին օրենքով սահմանված 170 մլն. խոր. մետրի փոխարեն):
*Անկախ գիտնականների* կարծիքով Սևանա լճից բացթողումների կրկնապատկումն անընդունելի է և վտանգավոր լճի համար: 2008թ. բնակլիմայական պայմաններն այնքան անբարենպաստ չեն եղել, որ նման նախաձեռնության անհրաժեշտություն ծագեր, իսկ ոռոգման ջրի պահանջարկի շահարկվող աճի վերաբերյալ չկան համապատասխան հիմնավորումներ:
Հերթական անգամ Հայաստանի իշխանություններն ապացուցում են իրենց ապազգային բնույթը...
Հերթական անգամ զոհաբերության սեղանին են դրվում հանրության սեփականություն հանդիսացող ռեսուրսները` հագուրդ տալով մի խումբ մարդկանց անձնական շահերին…
Հերթական անգամ իրենց ազգային ձևացնող քաղաքական կոալիցիայի անդամ կուսակցությունները, մասնավորապես` Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը դրսևորում է անսկզբունքայնություն և մորթապաշտություն ...
Սևանից ջրառի ծավալներն ավելացնելու իրական պատճառներն ակնհայտ են` իշխանությունները փորձում են ջրասույզ լինելուց փրկել մի խումբ օլիգարխների անօրինական կառույցները: Իսկ թե ինչպես և ում կողմից է օգտագործվում Սևանա լճից հավելյալ վերցված ջուրը, կասկած է հարուցում:

*ՎՏԱՆԳԻ ՏԱԿ Է ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՊԱԳԱՆ...* 
Այսօր ավերվում են Սևանա լիճն ու Թեղուտի անտառները,
վաղը` կվատնվեն Հայաստանի ողջ ընդերքը և կենսառեսուրսները,
իսկ ուրանի նախատեսվող արդյունահանումը պարզապես կործանարար կդառնա երկրի համար:
20-րդ դարի սկիզբը հատկանշվեց
Օսմանյան կայսրությունում իրականացված ցեղասպանությամբ:
21-րդ դարը սկսվել է հայրենի
իշխանությունների կողմից իրականացվող սպիտակ ջարդով…


*ՓՐԿԵ’ՆՔ ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿԻՐԸ…* 
Հանցագործությունները տեղի են ունենում մեր լուռ մասնակցությամբ:
Lռությունը համաձայնություն է:
____________________________________
Սևանի պաշտպանության նախաձեռնություն
teghut2008@gmail.com ● www.bigfamily.am/eco

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Չեմ հասկանում, ուզում են Սևանը հիվանդության աղբյուրի վերածե՞ն  :Angry2: 
Հայլուրով նենց են ներկայացնում իբր թե դայա վերջին հույսը Սևանը փրկելու  :Angry2:

----------


## Marduk

> Մենք` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ներքոստորագրյալ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցիչներս հայտնում ենք մեր խորը մտահոգությունը և վրդովմունքը Հայաստանում շրջակա միջավայրի վերաբերյալ վերջին ժամանակաշրջանում ընդունվող որոշումների ապազգային բնույթի և անօրինական գործընթացների կապակցությամբ, մասնավորապես նկատի ունենալով 2008թ. օգոստոսի 14-ին ՀՀ ազգային ժողովի կողմից ՀՀ կառավարության նախաձեռնությամբ ընդունված` Սևանա լճից ջրի բացթողումները մինչև 360 մլն. խոր. մետր (նախորդ տարիների համեմատ 2 անգամ ավելի) ավելացնելու մասին որոշումը: 
> 
> Հիշեցնում ենք, որ Սևանա լիճը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և տարածաշրջանի քաղցրահամ ջրի ռազմավարական պաշարն է և դրա օգտագործումը պետք է բացառապես բխի նրա` որպես խմելու ջրի աղբյուրի պահպանման նպատակից` հաշվի առնելով խմելու ջրի սղությունը ողջ աշխարհում: Սևանա լճի մակարդակի բարձրացման խոչընդոտումը ցանկացած նկատառումներով կարող է սպառնալ Սևանի ողջ էկոհամակարգին:
> 
> Համոզված ենք, որ Սևանա լճից ջրի բացթողումների ավելացումը և, հետևաբար, լճի մակարդակի իջեցումը բխում է մի խումբ մարդկանց շահերից: 2008թ. օգոստոս ամսին ընդունված որոշումը կարող է նախադեպ հանդիսանալ հաջորդ տարիներին ևս վերադառնալու նույն հարցին և տարբեր պատրվակներով խոչընդոտելու Սևանա լճի մակարդակի բարձրացումը: Դրան են ուղղված Սևանա լճի ափերի մաքրման աշխատանքների դանդաղումը, Որոտան-Արփա թունելի գործարկման հետաձգումը, ավտոմայրուղիների վերանորոգման հապաղումները, արտակարգ եղանակային պայմանների շահարկումը, ՙՍևանա լճի մասին՚ ՀՀ օրենքը փոփոխելու վերաբերյալ առաջարկությունները և այլն:
> 
> Տարակուսանք ենք հայտնում Սևանա լճի փորձագիտական հանձնաժողովի ՙփորձագիտական եզրակացության՚ կապակցությամբ և կասկածի տակ դնում լճի մակարդակի իջեցման և լճի բացասական հաշվեկշռի հանգեցնող բացթողումներին հավանություն տվող ՙփորձագետների՚ անկախությունն ու անկաշառությունը:
> 
> Արձանագրում ենք, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարբեր կառույցների կողմից ստեղծված տարբեր խորհուրդներում ու հանձնաժողովներում հասարակության ներկայացուցիչների ներգրավումը, փաստացիորեն, հանդիսանում է ժողովրդավարության ու թափանցիկության իմիտացիա: Երկրի համար ռազմավարական կարևորագույն ռեսուրսի համար ճակատագրական նշանակության որոշումը չի ներկայացվել և քննարկվել նույնիսկ այնպիսի կառույցներում, ինչպիսիք են` երկրի կայուն զարգացումն ապահովելու և տնտեսական, սոցիալական ու բնապահպանական խնդիրները հավասարակշռելու նպատակով ՀՀ վարչապետին կից ստեղծված Կայուն զարգացման խորհուրդը կամ շրջակա միջավայրին առնչվող որոշումների ընդունման գործընթացում հանրության մասնակցությունն ապահովելու նպատակով ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության և ԵԱՀԿ երևանյան գրասենյակի նախաձեռնությամբ հիմնված Օրհուսի կենտրոնի Փորձագետների խորհուրդը:
> ...


 
Ակնհայտ է որ Սևանի հետագա բարձրացումը չի բխում այն մարդկանց շահերից որոնք Սևանի շրջակայքում կառուցել են մեծ տներ ու շենքեր 
Նրանք էլ առաջ են տանում այս օրենքը

----------


## Sunny Stream

:Angry2: 
դե, դա սկզբից էլ ակնհայտ էր... իսկ ներքոստորագրյալներն ովքեր են?

----------


## նախշուն

$ՁՈՆ ՍևԱՆԻՆ~ 

*Փոթորկվի**'**ր* *Սևան**,*


*Ու* *առանձնացրու*


*Պղտորն**`**զուլալից**,*


*Արևը**`* *ծխից**,*


*Կանաչը**`* *մոխրից**,*

*Ծառը` անԾառից,* 

*Կեղծը**`* *Արդարից**,*
***
*Աղբը**`* *մաքուրից**,*


*Կոյուղին**`* *Գետից** ,*


*Գիտակն**`* *Անգետից**,*
***
*Դժոխքն**`* *դրախտից**,* 


*Մաքրիր* *մեզ* *աղտից**`* 
*Հետ* *պահիր* *Գաղթից,* 

*Զերծ* *պահիր* *անդարձ,**անսանձ* *աղետից* 
***
*Թ**ող* *հոսա**,* *ժայթքի* *արյունդ կապույտ մեր* *երակներով,* 
*մեր լեռնաշխարհով ու դաշտավայրով,* 
*Բայ**ց* *վերադարձիր* *հին* *հունդ* *նորից* 
*Առանձանցնելու`* 
*Լույսը**`* *խավարից**:*

----------

Ձայնալար (24.01.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

*ՍԽԱԼ ԲՆԱՊԱՀՊԱՆԱԿԱՆ ՈՒ ՏՆՏԵՍԱԿԱՆ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԹԵ՞ ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԳՐՊԱՆԸ ԱՐԱԳ ԼՑՆԵԼՈՒ ՄԻՋՈՑ*

Վերջին տարիներին մեր երկրի տնտեսության մեջ, հատկապես հանքարտահանման բնագավառում շատ հաճախ իրականացվում են գործընթացներ, որոնք ի սկզբանե հակասում են կամ մեր երկրի օրենքներին և կամ մեր երկրի կողմից ընդունած միջազգային բնապահպանական և այլ կոնվենցիաներին ու պայմանագրերին: Այդ անօրինական գործընթացները էլ ավելի հաճախակի ու արտառոց դարձան հատկապես հանքարտահանման բնագավառը ՀՀ տնտեսության գերակա ճյուղ հայտարարելուց հետո: Որպես օրինակ ներկայացնենք ընդամենը երկու թարմ դեպքեր: 

2008 թ. նոյեմբերի կեսերին հայտարարվեց հայ-ռուս-բրիտանական «GEGAMET» ՓԲԸ մուտքը ՀՀ տնտեսություն 25մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար ներդրումային ծրագրով, որի շրջանակներում նախատեսվում է շահագործել Շորժայի ու Ջիլի քրոմի և դունիտ-պերիդոտիտների հանքերը: Ընկերությունը, խախտելով «Սևանա լճի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքը, Սևանա լճի ափին պլանավորում է կառուցել լեռնահարստացուցիչ կոմբինատ, հրակայունների (տարեկան 20մլն հատ), ցեմենտի հավելանյութերի (տարեկան 150 հազ տոննա), ֆերոքրոմի (տարեկան 20հազ տոննա) և քրոմի կոնցենտրատի (տարեկան 50հազ տոննա) արտադրության գործարաններ, իհարկե կանխավ հավաստիացնելով, որ ողջ արտադրությունը կլինի էկոլոգիապես մաքուր և կհամապատասխանի միջազգային նորմերին ու ստանդարտներին: *«GEGAMET» ՓԲ ընկերությանը հատուկ հիշեցնենք, որ 
• քրոմը և նրա միացությունները ծանր թույներ են և անդառնալի ազդեցություն են ունենում շրջակա միջավայրի, կենդանական ու բուսական աշխարհի, մարդկանց առողջության վրա ախտահարելով ողջ աղեստամոքսային տրակտը, թոքերը: Դրանք օրգանիզմի վրա ունեն նաև կոնցեռոգեն ազդեցություն: Վերոհիշյալ արտադրությունների իրականացման արդյունքում շրջակա միջավայրում` Սևանա լճի ջրավազանում, ստորգետնյա ջրերում, օդում, հողի մեջ, բուսական ու կենդանական, այդ թվում նաև մարդկանց  օրգանիզմներում կդիտվի այդ թունավոր նյութերի մեծ կուտակումներ, իր անդառնալի ու ծանր հետևանքներով: Բացի այդ` 
• Սևանա լիճը գտնվում է ակտիվ տեկտոնական  մեծ խորքային խզվածքի վրա, որի ակտիվության պատմական ժամանակահատվածներում դիտվել են մեծ թվով կործանարար երկրաշարժեր  լճի ավազանում տեղաբախշված էպիկենտրոններով:  Տեկտոնական ակտիվության արդյունքում դիտվել է նաև լճի մակարդակի զգալի և կտրուկ տատանումներ, ընդհուպ մինչև Սևանա լճի չորացում: Սևանա լճի էկոհամակարգի սեյսմիկ  հավասարակշռությունը ցանկացած պահի կարող է խախտվել բնածին կամ տեխնածին գրգռիչների ազդեցության տակ: Տեխնածին գրգռիչներ կարող են հանդիսանալ լճի մակարդակի արհեստական, կտրուկ տատանումները, լճին հարակից տարածքներում պայթյունների իրականացումը և այլն:*
Նշենք,որ տարօրինակ զուգադիպությամբ այս ներդրումային նախագծի փորձաքննությունը իրականացվել է ոչ թե Երևանում, այլ Մոսկվայում, որտեղ «Սևանա լճի  մասին» ՀՀ օրենքին հավանաբար տեղյակ չեն եղել: Բացի այդ`  ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը առայժմ այս հարցում քար լռություն է պահպանում, չնայած, հենց ինքն էր ի պաշտոնե պարտավոր առաջինը ահազանգել այս պռոյեկտի վտանգավորության և անօրինական լինելու մասին: Այդ քար լռությունը պետք է դիտարկել առնվազն որպես ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության կողմից իր անմիջական պարտականությունների իրականացման հարցում  «հերթական թերացում»:      Անցնենք երկրորդ թարմ դեպքին` 
    2008 թ.դեկտեմբերի 3-ին Երևանում ստորագրվեց պայմանագիր ՀՀ և ՌԴ միջև, որի համաձայն սկսվում է ուրանի հանքանյութի կորզման և արտահանման համատեղ աշխատանքները Սյունիքի մարզի Լեռնաձոր գյուղի մոտակայքում առկա ուրանի հանքից: Նշենք, որ այս նախագծի շրջանակներում որևէ փորձաքննություն կամ բնապահպանական ՀԿ-ների հետ քննարկումներ չեն եղել:   *Հիշեցնենք, որ 
• ուրանը և նրա բոլոր միացությունները խիստ թունավոր, ռադիոակտիվ նյութեր են, որոնք ներթափանցելով օրգանիզմ ազդում են բոլոր բջիջների ու հյուսվածքների վրա, ճնշում օրգանիզմի բոլոր ֆերմենտների ակտիվությունը, ախտահարում բոլոր օրգանները:    Բացի այդ` 
• անհասկանալի է, թե ի՞նչ ճանապարհով և ինչպե՞ս է ուրանի հանքանյութը տեղափոխվելու ՌԴ, ինչը մեր կարծիքով  ներկայումս բացառվում է ոչ միայն Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի, այլ նաև Վրաստանի տարածքով: Միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը հանքանյութի տեղափոխումն է նախ ԻԻՀ տարածք, որի ճշտության մասին է խոսում նաև ընտրված հանքի տեղաբաշխումը: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս և ի՞նչ ճանապարհով է դրանից հետո ուրանի հանքանյութը տեղափոխվելու ՌԴ, դարձյալ անհասկանալի է: Մենք հնարավոր ենք համարում արտահանված ուրանի հանքանյութի   հարստացման իրականացումը հենց ԻԻՀ ուրանի հարստացման կենտրոններում, ասենք ռուս-իրանական համատեղ ձեռնարկության կողմից: Այս դեպքում կստացվի, որ ՀՀ ուրան է մատակարարում ԻԻՀ, դրանով ուղակի կամ, թեկուզ անուղակի, մասնակցելով նրա միջուկային ծրագրերին: Սա ծանր հարված կհասցնի մեր երկրի առանց այն էլ խաթարված միջազգային վարկին, որի արդյունքում ՀՀ կհայտնվի «իզգոյ» երկրների ցանկում:*  Բացի այդ` 
       Ուրան արտահանող և վերամշակող ձեռնարկություններում թունավորումն ու ճառագայթումը նվազեցնելու համար  կիրառվում են անընդհատ տեխնոլոգիաներ, օգտագործվում են միայն հերմետիկ սարքավորումներ, հերմետիկ տարաներ: Համաշխարհային տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի ներկա փուլում, երբ արագորեն ընկնում են նավթի, պղնձի, մոլիբդենի և այլ նախկինում մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող հանքանյութերի  պահանջարկն ու գները, խիստ հնարավոր է նաև ուրանի ու նրա միացությունների պահանջարկի ու գների կտրուկ անկում: Արդյունքում կտրուկ կնվազի ՀՀ տարածքում արդեն շահագործվող ուրանի  հանքի (կամ հանքերի) շահութաբերությունը, կդադարեցվեն ներդրումները և հանքերի շահագործումը մասնակիորեն կամ լրիվ կդադարեցվի, ինչպես եղավ Թեղուտի, Ագարակի և այլ հանքերի պարագայում: Այս դեպքում շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ուրանի հանքի կործանարար ազդեցության թուլացման, նրա կոնսերվացման համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի ծախսել ահռելի  գումարներ, որը նաև շարունակական բնույթ պետք է ունենա: 

*Այս ամենի արդյունքում ցանկալի շահույթների ակնկալիքով բացված ուրանի հանքերըր մեր երկրին ոչ միայն բնապահպանական, այլ նաև երկարաժամկետ, ծանր ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամի կհասցնեն:*

----------


## Rhayader

Եկեք ավելի լավ ա բեյսբոլնի բիտաներ վերցնենք գնան օլիգարխներին էլ, իրանց օբյեկտներն էլ շան փայ անենք:
Որովհետև ես հոգնել եմ լավ գաղափարների շուրջ շատախոսող ու ոչ մի բան չանող մարդկանցից: Խոսել նրա մասին, թե ինչքան աբսուրդ ա Սևանի մակարդակը հանուն Սևանի օգուտի փոքրացնել՝ չեմ պատրաստվում: Դա աբսուրդ ա: Դա քննարկելն էլ ա աբսուրդ:
Շա՞տ բան եք փոխել խոսելով:
Հյուսիսային պողոտան սարքել են, շենքերի ֆասադների խոստացված վերականգնումը նույնիսկ չի հիշվում: Կողբի ու Գոշավանքի մոտակայքում իրականացվում են ինդուստրիալ մասշտաբների անտառահատման աշխատանքներ: Թեղուտը պաշտպանողների մեջ նենց մարդիկ են հայտնվել, որ ես ամաչում եմ անունս Թեղուտի հետ կապել:
- Ապե, դու էլ արի, ձրի տանում են, հաց էլ իրանք են տալիս:
Լավ մոտեցում ա Թեղուտի փրկությանը:
Դուք հիմա քանի ձեր ուժերը ծախսում եք չանչախության վրա, իրանք գործում են:
Հա, ես ագրեսսիվ եմ, ես անարխիստ եմ, բայց դադարեք խոսել, սկսեք գործել վերջապես: Էդ ժամանակ ես էլ ձեր հետ կլինեմ:

----------


## նախշուն

Հեյ ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ մի բան իրա տեղից շարժեց?
Փառք Աստծո....
Արդեն պտուղներ կան~
Հեյ հոգնածցներ, խոսալուց, լռելուց, գոռալուց, փսփսալուց հոգնածներ, կանգնելուց, նստելուց բեզարածներ~
Արդյոք պատրաստ եք? շարժվելու, գործելու, անելու, բանելու?
ՈՒՐ ԵՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔ??
եկեք սկսենք իրար հաշվենք.............
քանի հոգի հոգնած կա էս կողմերը?
ԴԶԵՆ եմ տալիսսսսսսսսսս~~~Ձեն
Սպասում եմ....
Պատասխանեք~~~~~~~~~
մենակ չասեք էլի Դուք սկսեք...ես գալիս եմ

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եկեք ավելի լավ ա բեյսբոլնի բիտաներ վերցնենք գնան օլիգարխներին էլ, իրանց օբյեկտներն էլ շան փայ անենք:
> Որովհետև ես հոգնել եմ լավ գաղափարների շուրջ շատախոսող ու ոչ մի բան չանող մարդկանցից: Խոսել նրա մասին, թե ինչքան աբսուրդ ա Սևանի մակարդակը հանուն Սևանի օգուտի փոքրացնել՝ չեմ պատրաստվում: Դա աբսուրդ ա: Դա քննարկելն էլ ա աբսուրդ:
> Շա՞տ բան եք փոխել խոսելով:
> Հյուսիսային պողոտան սարքել են, շենքերի ֆասադների խոստացված վերականգնումը նույնիսկ չի հիշվում: Կողբի ու Գոշավանքի մոտակայքում իրականացվում են ինդուստրիալ մասշտաբների անտառահատման աշխատանքներ: Թեղուտը պաշտպանողների մեջ նենց մարդիկ են հայտնվել, որ ես ամաչում եմ անունս Թեղուտի հետ կապել:
> - Ապե, դու էլ արի, ձրի տանում են, հաց էլ իրանք են տալիս:
> Լավ մոտեցում ա Թեղուտի փրկությանը:
> Դուք հիմա քանի ձեր ուժերը ծախսում եք չանչախության վրա, իրանք գործում են:
> Հա, ես ագրեսսիվ եմ, ես անարխիստ եմ, բայց դադարեք խոսել, սկսեք գործել վերջապես: Էդ ժամանակ ես էլ ձեր հետ կլինեմ:


Ուստա, եթե լուրջ կարծում ես, որ բեյսբոլի բիտայով կարաս ասենք նեմեց ռուբոյի ողջ թիկնազորը ոչնչացնես ու չհայտնվես բանտում կամ լավագույն դեպքում գժանոցում, ապա ես քո հետ եմ: Էս մարդիկ իրանց «չաչանակությամբ» ինչպես դու ես դա անվանում մարդկանց իրազեկում են, օրինակ ես բնապահպանական թեմաներով ինֆորմացիան առաջին հերթին ստանում եմ Գրիգից ու Նախշունից ու շնորհակալ եմ իրանց դրա համար: Իսկ քո ասած «բիտաներ» էֆեկտիվ կլինեն միայն էն դեպքում, երբ էս մարդկանց ձայնը հասնի լայն զանգվածների, երբ որ 2 միլիոն մարդ «բիտաներով գնա նեմեցի դաչեն», իրա թիկնազորն էլ կփախնի, ինքն էլ: Էս փուլում առաջնային խնդիրը մարդկանց արթնացնելն ա, առանց դրա ոչինչ հնարավոր չէ անել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուստա, եթե լուրջ կարծում ես, որ բեյսբոլի բիտայով կարաս ասենք նեմեց ռուբոյի ողջ թիկնազորը ոչնչացնես ու չհայտնվես բանտում կամ լավագույն դեպքում գժանոցում, ապա ես քո հետ եմ: Էս մարդիկ իրանց «չաչանակությամբ» ինչպես դու ես դա անվանում մարդկանց իրազեկում են, օրինակ ես բնապահպանական թեմաներով ինֆորմացիան առաջին հերթին ստանում եմ Գրիգից ու Նախշունից ու շնորհակալ եմ իրանց դրա համար: Իսկ քո ասած «բիտաներ» էֆեկտիվ կլինեն միայն էն դեպքում, երբ էս մարդկանց ձայնը հասնի լայն զանգվածների, երբ որ 2 միլիոն մարդ «բիտաներով գնա նեմեցի դաչեն», իրա թիկնազորն էլ կփախնի, ինքն էլ: Էս փուլում առաջնային խնդիրը մարդկանց արթնացնելն ա, առանց դրա ոչինչ հնարավոր չէ անել:


Իմ գործը բիտան ու ձեռներս են: Մի հոգի ունեք: Մոտ մի տասին էլ կարող եմ մոբիլիզացնել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իմ գործը բիտան ու ձեռներս են: Մի հոգի ունեք: Մոտ մի տասին էլ կարող եմ մոբիլիզացնել:


Կարծում ես որ դա էֆեկտի՞վ եղանակ է: Հարցը էֆեկտիվության մեջ ա, ոչ թե ինքդ քեզ բավարարված զգալու: 10 հոգի ես ասում, էն ա հարյուրավոր հազարներ ուզեցին թալանչիներից ազատվել, թե ինչով ավարտվեց տեսար: Իմ համոզմամբ հետևողական պայքար ա պետք, համախոհների քանակի ավելացմամբ: Էսօրվա դրությամբ մի քանի հարյուր հոգի ա մտահոգված, կամ իրազեկված նշված խնդիրներով: Էդքան մարդով օլիգարխիկ ապարատի դեպ ոչինչ չես կարա անես, եթե նույնիս 50 օլիգարխի գլխից խբեց, 10 րոպեյում նորերը կառաջանան: Նորից եմ ասում մարդկանց արթնացնել ա պետք, ինչը և փորձում են անել Նախշունը, Գրիգը և մյուսները:

----------


## նախշուն

*Խայտառակություն~~*

*Արամ Նախարար = Բնավիրման նախարար*

*Նախարարն օրենքը խախտողներից մեկն է:*

*Նախարարի առանձնատունը Սևանի արգելոցում:*

Սեւանա լճի ափին 1990 - ական թթ.- ից մինչեւ այսօր շարունակվում են կառուցվել բազմաթիվ շինություններ` առանձնատներ, հյուրանոցներ, սրճարաններ: Շատ հաճախ դրանք կառուցվում են հենց ափին` 1905.0մ նիշից ցածր տարածքում` զբաղեցնելով այն գոտին, որը լճի մակարդակի բարձրացման դեպքում պետք է անցնի ջրի տակ:
ՀՀ նախագահի վերահսկողական ծառայությունն անցած տարվա ընթացքում ուսումնասիրել է Սեւանա լճի խնդիրը: Ծառայության` մեզ տրամադրած տվյալներով` 1900մ - 1903մ բացարձակ նիշերի վրա կառուցված է մոտ 150 շինություն:
«Էկոլուր» տեղեկատվական բնապահպանական հ/կ-ի նախագահ Ինգա Զարաֆյանը տարիներ շարունակ զբաղվում է Սեւանա լճի հիմնահարցով: «Սեւանա լճի եւ ապօրինի շինությունների խնդիրը բարդ է նրանով, որ երկրի գրեթե բոլոր խոշոր հարստություն ունեցողները կապված են այդ խնդրի հետ. մեծահարուստներից եւ պաշտոնյաներից շատ քչերն են, որ Սեւանա լճի ափին առանձնատուն կամ բիզնես չունեն»,- ասում է տկն Զարաֆյանը:
2008 թ.-ի հոկտեմբերի 27- ին «Հետք» շաբաթաթերթը հրապարակել էր տեղեկություն Սեւանա լճի ափին` Շորժա գյուղից դեպի Արտանիշ արգելոցը տանող ճանապարհին, ափից մի քանի մետր հեռավորության վրա, կառուցված առանձնատան մասին (Բնապահպանության նախարարի առանձնատունը` Սեւանի ափին):
Լուսանկարում երեւում է շինություններից միայն մեկը, որի ետեւում կան այլ կառույցներ: Այսօր տարածքն արդեն շրջապատված է ցանկապատով եւ պահակներին տրված են համապատասխան ցուցումներ` «չասել տարածքի տիրոջ անունը»:
Երկաթյա ցանկապատը ձգվում է ժայռից մինչեւ ջրի սահմանը: Թե որքա՞ն տարածք է մնում ցանկապատի ետեւում, դժվար է գուշակել, քանի որ, ինչպես պատմում են տեղացիները, հակառակ կողմից դեպի այդ տարածք տանող ճանապարհը լճի բարձրացման հետեւանքով անցել է ջրի տակ:
2008 թ. մայիսին կայացած մրցույթում նշված շինությունների տարածքը (9.6 հա) մինչեւ 2033 թվականը կառուցապատման իրավունքով տրամադրվել է «Ֆորիկ» ՍՊԸ- ին: Վարձակալության պայմանագիրը կնքվել է «Սեւան ազգային պարկ» ՊՈԱԿ- ի եւ ընկերության տնօրեն Արմենակ Տիգրանյանի միջեւ: Այս տեղեկատվությունը մեզ տրամադրել է Բնապահպանության նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը:
ՀՀ Գեղարքունիքի մարզպետարանի աշխատակազմի քաղաքաշինության վարչության ճարտարապետության բաժնի վարիչ Բագրատ Կրոյանն ասում է, որ նշված շինություններն այդ տարածքում հայտնվել են վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում:
«Ընկերության կառուցած շինությունները հիմնավոր են` կառուցված են բետոնե հիմքի վրա: Շինություններից մեկը կառուցված է 1901.0մ բացարձակ նիշի վրա, իսկ երկրորդը` 1902.0մ»,- ասում է պրն Կրոյանը:
Լճի ջրային սահմանից մինչեւ 1905.0մ բացարձակ նիշն ընկած տարածքը Սեւանա լճի կենտրոնական էկոլոգիական գոտու առաջին ենթագոտին է, որտեղ, կառավարության որոշմամբ, արգելված է հիմնական (կապիտալ) օբյեկտների կառուցումը:
Այս պահանջը սահմանված է ««Սեւան» ազգային պարկի եւ դրան հարող տարածքներում հողամասերի վարձակալության, կառուցապատման իրավունքի տրամադրման եւ քաղաքաշինական գործունեության իրականացման մասին» ՀՀ կառավարության 2008 թ. դեկտեմբերի 18-ին ընդունած N 1563-Ն որոշմամբ:
Նիշի խախտումը միակ խնդիրը չէ` կապված այդ շինությունների հետ: Նույն որոշման 5-րդ կետի 2-րդ մասում սահմանված է, որ Սեւանա լճի առաջին ենթագոտում քաղաքաշինական գործունեություն իրականացնելու նպատակով կառուցապատման իրավունքի տրամադրման ժամկետը չի կարող գերազանցել 3 տարին, մինչդեռ վարձակալության պայմանագիրը կնքված է մինչեւ 2033թ.-ը:
ՀՀ Գեղարքունիքի մարզպետարանի աշխատակազմի քաղաքաշինության վարչության ճարտարապետության բաժնի վարիչ Բագրատ Կրոյանի տեղեկացմամբ` խախտումների վերաբերյալ Գեղարքունիքի մարզպետի որոշմամբ կազմվել է արձանագրություն եւ հարուցվել է վարչական վարույթ (08.10.2008թ.): Նշանակվել է տուգանք 200 հազար դրամի չափով (ՀՀ Վարչական իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ օրենսգրքի 154-րդ հոդվածի 1- ին մաս), մարզպետարանը դիմել է ոստիկանություն` շինարարությունը կասեցնելու համար եւ «Սեւան» ազգային պարկ ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրինությանը` «Ֆորիկ» ՍՊԸ-ի հետ վարձակալության պայմանագիրը լուծարելու համար:
«Մինչեւ այժմ (24.12.2008) մարզպետի որոշման ոչ մի պահանջ չի կատարվել»,- ասում է պրն Կրոյանը:
«Հետքի» տեղեկություններով` նշված տարածքի եւ առանձնատների հետ կապ ունի 2007 թ. հունիսին ՀՀ Բնապահպանության նախարար նշանակված Արամ Հարությունյանը, ով մինչ այդ քաղաքաշինության նախարարն էր:
Բնապահպանության նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը պատասխանել է, որ նախարարը որեւէ առնչություն չունի այդ տան հետ: Մինչդեռ Շորժա գյուղում առաջին իսկ պատահած բնակիչը կարող է ցույց տալ «նախարարի տունը»: Ցանկացած ոք կարող է գնալ այդ բնակավայր եւ տաքսու վարորդին խնդրել տանել նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանի հանգստյան գոտին, եւ վարորդը, առանց որեւէ հարց տալու, մի քանի րոպեից մեքենան կկանգնեցնի այդ շինության դարպասների մոտ:
ՀՀ Արդարադատության նախարարության իրավաբանական անձանց պետական ռեգիստրի գործակալության տվյալներով` «Ֆորիկ» ՍՊԸ-ն գրանցված է Եղվարդում, որը նախարարի ծննդավայրն է: Իսկ ընկերության հիմնադիրն ու տնօրենը նախարարի երկու մորաքրոջ որդիներն են:
Մենք այս մասին նախարարից փորձեցինք պարզաբանումներ եւ բացատրություններ ստանալ: Սակայն, մեր գրավոր հարցումն ու բազմաթիվ հեռախոսազանգերը որեւէ արդյունք չտվեցին: Մեր վեց հարցերին, որոնք կապված են ինչպես նախարարի նախաձեռնած ապօրինի շինարարության, հողահատկացման, այնպես էլ լճի, «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի մի շարք խնդիրների հետ, ոչ գրավոր, ոչ էլ բանավոր պատասխաններ չտրվեցին, թեեւ սպառվել են տեղեկատվություն ստանալու հարցմանը պատասխանելու` «Տեղեկատվության ազատության մասին» օրենքով սահմանված բոլոր ժամկետները:
Կա եւս մեկ կարեւոր հանգամանք` կապված այդ տարածքի հետ, որը Բնապահպանության նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը դարձյալ ժխտում է. «Ֆորիկ» ընկերությանը վարձակալության տրված հողամասը նախկինում եղել է արգելոցային գոտում:
Բնապահպանության նախարարության բնական ռեսուրսների կառավարման եւ չքավորության նվազեցման ծրագրերի իրականացման գրասենյակի տնօրեն Վ. Մարտիրոսյանը գրավոր նամակով մեզ տեղեկացրել է, որ մինչեւ «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի 2007- 2011թթ.-ի կառավարման պլանի հաստատումը «Արտանիշ» արգելոցային գոտու ցամաքային տարածքը կազմել է 2220 հա:
Ներկայումս արգելոցի ցամաքային տարածքը 2142 հա է, 78 հա վարելահողերը կրճատվել են, որից 9.6 հա հետո տրվել է վարձակալության «Ֆորիկ» ՍՊԸ-ին: Ի դեպ, նրանք արդեն ունեն հարեւաններ. կողքի ափը նույնպես ցանկապատվել է:
Այն, որ «Ֆորիկ» ՍՊԸ- ի վարձակալած տարածքը գտնվում է Արտանիշ արգելոցից կրճատված հատվածում, հաստատեց նաեւ «Սեւան» ազգային պարկ ՊՈԱԿ- ի նախկին տնօրեն (1980-1991 թթ.) Գագիկ Սուխուդյանը` ծանոթ լինելով տեղանքին եւ «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի արգելոցային գոտիների սահմաններին:
«Այսօր իշխանավորներն ավելի շատ սիրում են շահույթ բերող տարածքներ, ազատ տարածքներ նրանց պետք չեն»,- ասում է պրն Սուխուդյանը:
Այս մի դեպքը մյուս` նիշից ցածր 150 շինություններից չէր առանձնանա, եթե կասկածներ չլինեին, որ բնապահպանական եւ քաղաքաշինական խախտումներն առնչություն ունեն բնապահպանության ներկայիս եւ քաղաքաշինության նախկին նախարարի հետ:
Ի դեպ, ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը կառավարությանը ներկայացրել է առաջարկություն` «Սեւանա լճի մինչեւ 1905մ բացարձակ նիշ գոտում գտնվող բոլոր ինքնակամ շինությունները համարել պետական սեփականություն եւ ապամոնտաժել կառուցապատողի միջոցների հաշվին»:
Նմանատիպ քաղաքաշինական եւ բնապահպանական խախտումներ ՀՀ Վերահսկիչ պալատն անցած տարեվերջին հայտնաբերել եւ հրապարակել է գործարար Արայիկ Հայրապետյանին պատկանող «Լավանդա Սիթի շին» ՍՊԸ-ի վարձակալած տարածքում, որտեղ տեղակայված է մոտ 400 քոթեջ:
Ըստ Վերահսկիչ պալատի հաշվետվության` Սեւանի քաղաքապետարանը 47 հա տարածքը 50 տարով վարձակալության է տվել «Լավանդա Սիթի շին» ՍՊԸ- ին` 1քմ- ը տարեկան 14 դրամով (ամսական 1.2 դրամ):
Բնապահպանական խախտումներից նշենք միայն մեկը. գործարարը, կառույցները լճի բարձրացող մակարդակից փրկելու համար, մեծ քանակությամբ հող էր ավելացրել ափին` փոխելով լճի այդ տարածքի ռելիեֆը:
1960-70 ական թթ.- ին ճարտարապետները Սեւանա լճի հանգստյան տներն ու սրճարանները` «Ախթամար», «Սպիտակ տուն», կառուցում էին ոչ թե լճի ափին, այլ ափից շատ հեռու` Սեւանի հին ճանապարհի մոտ. նրանք հավատում էին, որ մի օր Սեւանա լճի ջրի մակարդակն այնքան կբարձրանա, որ լճի ցամաքած ափերը նորից կանցնեն ջրի տակ:
Այդ հավատը կապված էր լճի փրկության հետ, քանի որ ջրի մակարդակի բարձրացումն անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի լիճը չճահճանա:
*Տեղեկանք http://hetq.am/am/ecology/sevan-3*

----------


## նախշուն

ինչ կարելի է անել?

----------


## նախշուն

Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ`ՍՈՍ Սևան աշխատանքային խումբը, մարտի 27-ին ժամը 16:00-ին կազմակերպում է ակցիա-երթ ի պաշտպանություն ՍԵՎԱՆԱ լճի:

*Երթը կմեկնարկի նախագահի նստավայրի մոտից կշաունակվի դեպի կառավարության շենք և բնապահպանության նախարարություն:* 


ՄԻԱՑԵՔ ՄԵԶ
ՎՏԱՆԳՎԱԾ Է ՄԻ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԱԶԳ
ԴԱԴԱՐԱՑՆԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿՐԻ ԱԼԱՆ-ԹԱԼԱՆԸ
ՄԵՆՔ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՈՒՆԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿՐԻ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԽՆԴԻՐՆԵՐԸ ԼՈՒԾԵԼՈՒ և ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ԴԱՌՆԱԼՈՒ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԳՈՐԾԸՆԹԱՑՆԵՐԻՆ:
http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2009/03/...td-golder.html

----------

Sunny Stream (18.03.2009)

----------


## Grieg

Ֆիլմ Ինգա Զարաֆյանի կողմից /ecolur.org/
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել `
http://www.dailymotion.com/user/vhov...evan-lake_news

----------

նախշուն (24.03.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

*ՄԱՀԸ` ՍևԱՆՒ,  ՄԱՀՆ Է ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԻ*
*«GEOPROMINING» ԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ= ՍԵՎԱՆ+ ՑԻԱՆ*
*Սույն թվականի մարտի 27-ին՝ ժամը 16:00-ին, ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայրի մոտից կմեկնակի Սեւանա լճի փրկության S.O.S. Սեւան ակցիան:
*
Ակցիան ուղղված է «GEOPROMINING» ընկերության դեմ, որը նախատեսում է Սեւանի ավազանում ոսկու վերամշակման ձեռնարկություն կառուցել, ինչը սպառնում է* Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազգային անվտանգությանը:* 

S.O.S. Սեւան նախաձեռնող խումբը (ԷկոԴաշինք) կոչ է անում Հայաստանի իշխանություններին՝ *ի դեմս ՀՀ նախագահի, ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովի, ՀՀ կառավարության, Ազգային անվտանգության խորհրդի, ինչպես նաեւ բոլոր քաղաքական կուսակցությունների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, միջազգային հանրության, իրավապահ մարմինների, աջակցել Հայաստանի եւ ողջ Կովկասի քաղցրահամ ջրի գլխավոր պաշարներից մեկի՝ Սեւանա լճի փրկության հասարական կամպանիային*, կամք դրսեւորել եւ կանգնեցել «GEOPROMINING» ընկերության նախաձեռնած անօրինական գործունեությունը:

*Դիմում ենք պետական կառույցներին՝ վերանայելու ընկերության հետ կնքած պայմանագրերը եւ անվավավեր ճանաչելու տրամադրած արտոնագրերը:*

Սեւանա լիճը յուրահատուկ էկոհամակարգ է` 33 միլիարդ խմ քաղցրահամ ջրի պաշարով: Չնայած ՀՀ գործող օրենսդրությանը՝ «Սեւանի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքին, ՄԱԿ-ի Ռամսաարի կոնվենցիային, ՄԱԿ-ի ԵՀ-ի Օրհուսի կոնվենցիային, «GEOPROMINING» ընկերությունը պատրաստվում է Սեւանի ավազանում ոսկու վերամշակման ձեռնարկություն կառուցել, որի մեջ մտնում են

*ոսկու արդյունահանման ֆաբրիկան, ցիանիդների եւ թունաքիմիկատների ամբարը, ինչպես նաեւ ցիանային թափոնների պոչամբարը*:

«Սոտքի հանքավայրի տարածքում ոսկու արդյունահանող ֆաբրիկայի տեղադրման հայեցակարգային որոշում` հաշվի առնելով բնապահպանական ռիսկերը» վերտառությամբ փաստաթղթում ընկերությունն անում է հետեւյալ եզրակացությունները՝

• ոսկու անվտանգ արդյունահանման ֆաբրիկայի եւ անվտանգ պոչամբարի կառուցումը հնարավոր է այնպիսի լուծումներով, որոնք բացառում են հայտնաբերված բնության վտանգները …

• ոսկու անվտանգ արդյունահանման ֆաբրիկայի եւ անվտանգ պոչամբարի կառուցումը բացառում է Սեւանա լճի էկոհամակարգի աղտոտումը եւ դեգրադացիան…

• ոսկու անվտանգ արդյունահանման ֆաբրիկայի եւ անվտանգ պոչամբարի կառուցումը բացառում է մակերեսային եւ գրունտային ջրերի աղտոտումը…

• հնարավոր է ոսկու անվտանգ արդյունահանման ֆաբրիկայի եւ անվտանգ պոչամբարի կառուցումը՝ պահպանելով տեղի ֆլորան եւ ֆաունան…

• գոյություն ունեցող հարուստ միջազգային փորձը եւ մոդելավորման եզրակացություններն ապացուցում են ոսկու արդյունահանող ֆաբրիկայի եւ պոչամբարի կառուցման էկոլոգիական անվտանգությունը տեղի աշխարհագրական եւ կլիմայական պայմաններում: Փաստաթուղթը քննարկվել է սույն թվականի մարտի 2-ին ՀՀ տարածքային կառավարման նախարարությունում՝ փոխվարչապետ Արմեն Գեւորգյանի գլխավորությամբ տեղի ունեցած հանդիպման ժամանակ, որին մասնակցել են ՀՀ բնապահպանության, արդարադատության, էկոնոմիկայի, էներգետիկայի եւ բնական ռեսուրսների նախարարությունների բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Էկոնոոսֆերային կենտրոնի, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Երկրաբանության ինստիտուտի, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Հիդրոէկոլոգիայի եւ ձկնաբանության ինստիտուտի ղեկավարությունը եւ «GEOPROMINING» ընկերության ղեկավարությունը: Փաստաթուղթը չի արտացոլում անվերահսկելի մի շարք վտանգներ, ինչպիսիք են՝ 100 միլիոն տոննա թունավոր թափոն, հարյուրավոր հեկտար մեռյալ տարածքներ, ցիանային գերեզմանոց, որունք պարունակում են ցիանային միացություններ, մկնդեղ, անտիմոն, պիրիտ եւ այլն: Թունավոր այս տարրերը կթափանցեն գրունտային ջրերի մեջ, որոնք թափվում են Սեւանի ջրահավաք ավազան:

Բացի այս ամենը, ոչ ոք չի կարող ապահովություն երաշխավորել բնական աղետներից՝ երկրաշարժերից, սողանքներից, ինչպես նաեւ այլ անվերահսկելի արտաքին գործոններից, ինչպիսիք են տեռորիստական եւ ռազմական գործողությունները՝ հատկապես հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ Սոտքը սահմանակից է Քելբաջարի տարածքի հետ:

S.O.S. Սեւան նախաձեռնող խումբ Հայաստանի էկոլոգիական կազմակերպությունների դաշինք mob. (+37491)92 12 64
URL: *www.ecolur.org* E-mail: *info@ecolur.org*

----------


## նախշուն

Ա դե ծառ ա էլի կաճի..
Ա դե Սևաննա էլի....
Ա դե մարդա էլի, ... ,
Ա դե կյանքա էլի...

Հոգնել ես? կյանքից...
Սպանիր ինքդ քեզ...

Եվ մի սպանիր, այն ինչ ուզում է ապրել, կանաչել, ծաղկել, հոսալ, երգել, սիրել, այնինչ կոչված է ապրելու....

Ով քեզ տվեց Լռելու թույլտվությունը ?

Դու որպես տեր էիր ստեղծված, ՏԵՐ, որն պետք է ԾԱՌԱՅԻ, պահպանի և սիրի ԿՅԱՆՔԸ...

Իսկ դու ?

Տուգանիր ինքդ քեզ...եվ 
Հեղափոխվիր ներսից, քանի ՍևԱՆԸ ՉԻ ԴԱՌԵԼ ԳԵՐԵԶՄԱՆՈՑ...իսկ մենք արտաշնչող դիակներ...

Սևանը մեզ չի ների
Նա մեզ չի ների

----------


## նախշուն

Հարգելի գործընկերներ` ապրիլի 15-ին ժամը 15:00-ին , "Թեքեյան կենտրոնում" կկայանան հասարակական լսումներ Սևանա լճի ավազանում` Սոթքում, ոսկու վերամշակման գործարանի կառուցման խնդրով: Եղեք ակտիվ և մասնակցեք այս շատ կարևոր քննարկումներին:

Մուտքն ազատ է

----------


## նախշուն

Այսօր ապրիլի 22-ին ժամը 19:00-ին Երկիր Մեդիա հեռուստաընկերությունը հրավիրում ե բոլորիս մասնակցելու ''Եռման Կետ'' բանավեճ հաղորդաշարին Սևանի ավազանում ոսկու վերամշակման ֆաբրիկայի կառուցման վերաբերյալ:
Ներկա է լինելու նաև պարոն Կուկուլյանը` Սոթքի հանքի տերը:
Հաղորդմանը մասնակցելու համար խնդրում ենք նախապես զանգահարել Սիլվա Ադամյանին
Tel: w. (374 10) 28-15-02 
h. (374 10) 24-70-59
m. (374 94) 87-40-70
Դուք հնարավորություն կունենաք Ձեր ամենաթեժ հարցերն ուղղել այս խնդրի շուրջ: 
Չմոնտաժումն երաշխավորված է :
Բոլորիդ ակտիվ մասնակցությունը անհրաժեշտ է մեր ընդհանուր գործի համար:
Ի դեպ այսօր Երկրի օրն է /Earth Day/
Նշենք այս օրը մտածելով, հոգալով Մեր Բնօրրանի մասին....
Կիսենք այն հոգսերը, որոնք մենք ինքներս ենք ավելացնում օրեցօր:
Մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են նշում Երկրի օրը: Տնկելով ծառ, ուղարկելով սմս:
Կարող եք նաև Ձեր ներդրումն ունենալ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող դարավոր անտառների պահպանման գործում` ստորագրելով այս նամակի տակ, շուրջ 30 Հկ-ներ արդեն միացել են:
*http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2009/04/teghut-alert.html*
Հարգիր Կյանքը
Սիրիր Երկիր Մոլորակը

----------

